#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  今天的更換IP作業

## 狼王白牙

計劃更換至另一台主機已經一段時間了.
原因是我之前只付了一個月的費用來試用看看主機穩不穩定.
經過這一個月的試用. 不論聊天室, 論壇連線速度, 效能都頗滿意.
趁主機商在4月底剛好推出為期2天的 75 折活動, 替樂園主機加碼一年.
這也變成是主機商送我將近4000元的生日禮物 (一年下來省下的費用)
但這也必須要重新設定另一台主機

我們使用的 DNS 服務是另一家公司的, 
原因是, 如果將來論壇主機要搬家的話. 比較方便更換IP.
該公司網頁上寫著變更 DNS IP 設定只需要一分鐘.
很顯然的這次超出預期的久, 有許多學校, 某些 ISP 可能在幾個小時候仍然看到舊的畫面

原本以為只需要幾分鐘就完成的作業, 沒有事先公告.
在此對使用者所造成的不便感到歉意.

----------

